# need house hook pics or ideas please



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

anyone have any pics or ideas for a house hook will be fishin the st marys in june and wanted to make one. thanks


----------



## rendotwo (Dec 27, 2004)

never heard of it can you show a picture ?


----------



## Slider (Feb 6, 2006)

Are you referring to a wall hook, for use in attaching your boat to the wall at the power plant?


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

hey slider,yea that's exactly what i'm lookin for going up at the end of june for a wedding,and wanted to fish it,got acess to a grounding rod that was bent up that gets the job done but was lookin for other ideas cause i got some aluminum square stock i can weld up or i should say that i can have welded up.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

If no one replies by the time I get home and if I remember, I'll send you a sketch with some dimensions.
PM me should I forget and you do not get an answer.


----------



## Slider (Feb 6, 2006)

You certainly could make a nice one out of some aluminum square stock. Ours are all made from re-bar. The long side is 4-5', with two tie off points so you can adjust for the flow coming through the tube. The flat surface that fits over the cap is about 14" and the point that sticks in the grass is about 4-6". I left mine up at my brothers place, in Brimley, last week, so I'll double check the dimensions when I talk to him this evening. The only dimension that is critical is the one that fits over the cap. 

If you're going up late in June, there should be some good whitefish and Atlantic action below the power plant.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Dimensions are in inches, as was stated by Slider that 14" *inside* dimension is critical so if you go a little over 1/4-1/2 inch it would not hurt any.
And it would be better to have 2 tie off's like he mentioned, I only have one.


----------



## Slider (Feb 6, 2006)

Perfect drawing Oldgrandman. That is exactly what I was trying to describe. We usually grind a point on the 4" piece, and then harden it, although, I'm not sure it is necessary. Having two tie off points does seem to make a surprizing difference in how securely you hook-up.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

a picture is worth a 1000 words. but one thing missed, what dia or number re-bar do you use? 5/8th bar sould do the trick??


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Have to measure it but I believe mine is at least 1/2 inch, the diameter of the rod the hook is made from  that is.
I must sayI liked Sliders flat stock idea though.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I measured the hook's rod diameter at 1/2 inch, FYI.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

thanks for the dia. info. one more thing how big of an area is this power plant area ? just wondering how many boats can hook-up to this wall at a time?? also do you launch the boat from the american side or the canadian side? i want to get up there the 2nd week of july an try for an atlantic with a new spey rod i have. will a 14' alum. deep vee with a 15 h.p. motor work to fish this water?


----------



## steelymike (Aug 10, 2005)

hey steelslam, i'll be up there the same time. we usually go for a week in mid -july. Quite a few boats can fish the outflow at the power house,i don't know exactly how many, but i've never seen it filled right up so you couldn't get a spot. There's a couple launches on the American side that are close to the powerhouse


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

mike.....if my plans work out to get up there i'll give ya a shout. an like i said in the other post theres an open seat in the boat.


----------



## steelymike (Aug 10, 2005)

sounds good, let me know when the time rolls around


----------

